# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  hot snakes for sale

## brainman1000

Today I went to my local snake shop to pick up some pinkies and while I was looking around I saw that they had some baby albino w stern diamondback rattlesnakes.  They looked amazing (too bad they're deadly).  Does anyone here have any hot snakes?

----------


## Shaun J

No, all my snakes are cold  :Sad:   :Sad:  

Do they even allow venemous herps in Las Vegas?

----------


## mr~python

theres a pair of albino western diamondbacks at my local shop.

i would love to own a hot one day. my parents would FLIP though. for now i have to settle for *just* handling them in the wild.

----------


## Shelby

That's a super cute little rattler, Marshall.

I of course don't have any hots.. possibly maybe someday I'd get a copperhead.. only after a lot more experience with nasty evil constrictors though. lol

----------


## Ginevive

Wow! Were they for sale, or just for display?

----------


## RockSolid

> Today I went to my local snake shop to pick up some pinkies and while I was looking around I saw that they had some baby albino w stern diamondback rattlesnakes. They looked amazing (too bad they're deadly). Does anyone here have any hot snakes?


Just out of curiosity, what shop do you go to? I may have to go and check that out.  Of course there's no way i'm buying one.

----------


## mr~python

> That's a super cute little rattler, Marshall.


thanks, you should see the big 4 1/2-5 footers all coiled up and rattling:eek:  :Rolleyes2:   :Omfg:  they're definitely a site to behold!

----------


## Shelby

Yes I'd love to see wild rattlers (at least when I know where they are!)

I'm going to be moving to Texas in a few years, so then I'm sure I will see some!

----------


## brainman1000

> Just out of curiosity, what shop do you go to? I may have to go and check that out. Of course there's no way i'm buying one.


It is Exotic Pets on Decatur and Lake Mead.  They are about $650.

----------


## MARCUS ANTONIUS

Here's an albino western diamondback.
http://www.rattlesnakes.com/snakes/04.jpg

And here's a leucistic western.
http://www.envenomated.com/images/snowflake.jpg

Hey Marshall, are those pacifics?

----------


## RockSolid

> It is Exotic Pets on Decatur and Lake Mead. They are about $650.


I know the place. That's Ken foose's joint right? Has he moved in to his new shop yet? He has quite the collection. I also see him selling on KS.  Looks like i'll be taking a field trip across town on my day off.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## mr~python

> Hey Marshall, are those pacifics?


yes'm :Smile:   northern pacifics.

----------


## brainman1000

> I know the place. That's Ken foose's joint right? Has he moved in to his new shop yet? He has quite the collection. I also see him selling on KS. Looks like i'll be taking a field trip across town on my day off. Thanks for the info.


That's the one.  I didn't know they were moving.  Where are they moving to?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I used to live with a guy that kept em... :Surprised: ....Aren't albinos really expensive? ($2000?) or maybe it was the albino eastern diamondback I was thinkin' of.......

----------


## RockSolid

> That's the one. I didn't know they were moving. Where are they moving to?


I was last there about three months ago and Ken told me they were moving to a bigger space just a bit north of where he was, near Smoke Ranch.

----------


## brainman1000

> I was last there about three months ago and Ken told me they were moving to a bigger space just a bit north of where he was, near Smoke Ranch.


I haven't heard anything.  For now they are still in the same place.

Here is a link to an add on kingsnake.com:

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=40&de=438476

----------


## RockSolid

I went in today.  They said the move has been pushed back.  Hopefully they'll be in by January.  Oh yeah, the rattlesnakes were pretty cool to look at.  I liked their blackhead pythons too.  They even entertained my son and let him check out some crested geckos.

----------


## Shnak_An'_Star

> yes'm northern pacifics.


mm theyre my favourite kind, i saw one in ellensburgh once, theyre so cute

----------


## uro1001

> Today I went to my local snake shop to pick up some pinkies and while I was looking around I saw that they had some baby albino w stern diamondback rattlesnakes. They looked amazing (too bad they're deadly). Does anyone here have any hot snakes?


although not extremely potent i own a  male cottonmouth :Smile:

----------


## MontyNSpike

> theres a pair of albino western diamondbacks at my local shop.
> 
> i would love to own a hot one day. my parents would FLIP though. for now i have to settle for *just* handling them in the wild.


 
I'm in Nor Cal too, where do you go looking for rattlers? I've only seen 2 rattlesnakes in the wild.

----------


## basuca

WOW that leucistic western is HOT!!

----------

